# USA Mobile Contracts



## Akilae (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey,

I will be visiting the states for vacation in august and my mobile phone contractor charges a huge fee for roaming in the US. Does anybody know if it is possible to just get a local prepaid sim to use during my vacation with a decent amount of data?

BR
Stephan


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Akilae said:


> Hey,
> 
> I will be visiting the states for vacation in august and my mobile phone contractor charges a huge fee for roaming in the US. Does anybody know if it is possible to just get a local prepaid sim to use during my vacation with a decent amount of data?
> 
> ...


To be honest I don't know much about this other than to say a simple yes. You can definitely get prepaid cards.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If you're coming from Europe, you'll probably want to go with a service that runs on the T-Mobile network. I believe most of their frequencies match European service frequencies, so you can continue to use your phone. AT&T might work too.

If you go with a service on Verizon or Sprint, I don't think the SIMs will work in your phone. At least, that used to be the case. Perhaps things are better now.

Here's T-Mobile's prepaid page:
https://prepaid-phones.t-mobile.com/
These prices seem high to me, but I'm on a post-paid family plan. I currently pay about $160/month for 7 lines with unlimited everything.


----------



## Akilae (Jan 16, 2017)

garsh said:


> If you're coming from Europe, you'll probably want to go with a service that runs on the T-Mobile network. I believe most of their frequencies match European service frequencies, so you can continue to use your phone. AT&T might work too.
> 
> If you go with a service on Verizon or Sprint, I don't think the SIMs will work in your phone. At least, that used to be the case. Perhaps things are better now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Well even if they seem high its better than my 750MB roaming data plan for 200€


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Akilae said:


> Thanks for the info. Well even if they seem high its better than my 750MB roaming data plan for 200€


In der VS jetzt. Meine Tochter hat eine ATT SIM Karte für Ihre iPhone gekauft - $50 für ein Monat - unbegrenzt lokale SMS und Anrufe, 6 GB data für Internet Access...


----------



## Akilae (Jan 16, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> In der VS jetzt. Meine Tochter hat eine ATT SIM Karte für Ihre iPhone gekauft - $50 für ein Monat - unbegrenzt lokale SMS und Anrufe, 6 GB data für Internet Access...


Danke für die Info!


----------

